# Pay to use options already purchased?



## RJLII (Apr 11, 2014)

Has anyone seen this story?









BMW owners outraged over $18-a-month charge to use heated seats


Under subscription plans recently rolled out in the UK, Germany, South Korea and several other markets, BMW owners will have to pay the equivalent of $18 per month to turn on the heated front seats…




nypost.com





If BMW starts turning off options to extort people for money I predict a class action lawsuit.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

RJLII said:


> Has anyone seen this story?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better read your contract closely. I am sure that BMW corporate attorneys are as smart as internet anonymouses.


----------



## Rsavory (Jul 13, 2005)

The subscriptions are not for options that were already purchased, and it's not a program offered in the U.S.


----------



## BMW-E39 (Nov 21, 2021)

Rsavory said:


> The subscriptions are not for options that were already purchased, and it's not a program offered in the U.S.


*yet...


----------



## FlylowTX (Apr 2, 2013)

BMW starts selling heated seat subscriptions for $18 a month


Now being sold in South Korea, the UK, and elsewhere




www.theverge.com


----------



## reiidar (7 mo ago)

Wonder if this can be coded in to avoid fee


----------

